# Saying Goodbye to Cricket



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been putting off posting this thread because I'm not sure how it will be received. You all are such great, dedicated Hav owners, and I know that you're fiercely loyal to this wonderful breed. After weeks of debating in my own mind what to do, I finally decided to rehome Cricket. Not an easy decision, I can assure you. We've had many annoying little problems with her that I can overlook. I don't think potty training was ever going to happen, and I don't know if I could have figured out the marking issue, but those are things I was willing to deal with. Even after she escaped the ex-pen and peed on my table, and even though that really pissed me off, I wouldn't have dreamed of letting her go. The snapping at my children, Piper in particular, is the behavior that made me make this difficult decision. My daughter is 100% an animal person. Instead of playing with dolls, she plays with our pets. They are her students in her pretend school. She reads to them, walks them, feeds them...she is totally involved with them. On more than one occasion, she's gotten nipped by Cricket, and every time it was a totally random act...I never saw any behavior by Piper that would have provoked the quick snarl and bite. I think that Cricket's origins, mixed with our busy family, just isn't an ideal mix.

I found her new home through a wonderful friend that I met on this forum, and Cricket is going to her new home tomorrow. I think that she will be going into a home that will be better for her. I have such mixed emotions...I really do believe that I'm making the right decision for my family, but I'm incredibly sad and I know that tomorrow is going to be a really hard day. It's hard to describe, but I feel like an abject failure and really embarrassed for not being able to make this work. I know I'll miss her terribly, but I won't miss worrying about the things she does or might do. That probably doesn't make much sense, but I'm finding it really hard to put this into words.

I felt like I had to tell you guys since you were with me from the beginning, and I've learned so much from you and rely on this forum for advice and even though I never met any of you, I consider you my friends.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kim, 
Your sadness can be felt even through your words. I'm sending you a hug.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Kim, I am so very sorry it didn't work out for you and that you and your family are having to go threw this.:grouphug:

I do understand just how you feel because before I found the Havanese, I choose a breed that just wasn't right for us. I was embarrassed and felt like a failure even though I knew I was making the best decision. 

You are doing the right thing for yourself, your kids and for Cricket too. Don't beat yourself up over it. Trust yourself. This isn't a snap decision and you've really tried. You've also put effort into finding Cricket a good home now and that's a really important thing too.

I know when the rescue group came to pick up my dog Jake, I cried and cried and wondered what I had done when he was gone, but still I knew it was best for everyone.

It's brave to make some choices that are so hard. I know you didn't take it lightly.

Beverly


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kim, I am so sorry to hear about you giving Cricket up. I can tell by your post that this must be heartbreaking for you. I'm glad, however, that you found her a good home and a place where she will hopefully be happier. I really don't know what else to say as I know just how sad I would be if I were in your position. :hug:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Kim, that it didn't work out for Cricket and your family. I'm sure it was an incredibly hard decision and I hope everything will work out for Cricket and her new family...and yours. Thanks for letting us know. We will miss you! :hug:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Bless your heart...*

Tough decision, made with your heart and family to consider. May you get lots of love from those who care about you most right now.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Kim- I too can fell the sadness in your post. But only you know the right decisions for your family. I am sure this was a hard decision for you, and one not made lighty. I bet the next few days will be 'strange' for you without her around. I will be thining of you, and I hope that Cricket works out in her new home! 
Do you think you will get another Havanese? They all have such different personalities/temperments I hope you will give them another try someday!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kim, I agree with everyone else. How wonderful that you found a good home for Cricket with someone you trust. (((hugs)))


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Your post sounds so sad, only you know what's best for your family and for Cricket. Sounds like she'll be happier in your friend's home and that should give you some peace of mind. We love these dogs dearly but they are still animals and we can't always figure out what's going on with them. Biting children would have to be a deal breaker, that's scary.

I hope you'll be able to keep in touch with Cricket's new family so you can check up on her. Don't beat yourself up over this, take care. :hug:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Kim, I'm so sorry. I think you are making the right decision though. Your children always have to come first and you found Cricket a new home, so you've done what you can.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Kim, I could feel your sadness reading your post. I know that must have been an incredibly heartbreaking decision but it sounds like you made the right decision for you and your children. Sooo sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Kim, I'm sorry you and your family are going through this. You have clearly spent a lot of time and thought with this and are doing what's best for all of you. No one could do any more. :hug:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, your kids must come first, and you deserve to not always be stressed.
Don't beat yourself up. Please continue to stick around!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Kim, you have to look out for your family first, and it is so hard if there are doggy issues, especially biting. We are here to support such decisions . . . we never know when any of us will have to make such a plan ourselves. Dog behavior is so unpredictable because we don't always know their total background, and that one snap moment of animal instinct can cause a lot of fear and anxiety in a family.

I have a dear friend whose husband bought a beautiful standard poodle. He was well trained and loved by her children, but she was not much of a dog person. When her husband died unexpectedly, the poodle went crazy and starting soiling all over the house. My friend was so devastated that she could not give the dog attention, so she eventually gave her away to the groomer. She continues to check on her and has moments of regret, but has told the groomer that if she ever needs to give her up, to call my friend first. It's nice you found Cricket a good home and you will be able to check on her too. Please don't be too hard on yourself :hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Kim and family :grouphug:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Kim,
Athought it is hard for you to rehome Cricket, it is totally understandable.
I am sorry that you had to go through the stress of her unprovoked biting of Piper.


Could you tell us about her origins, that you referred to?
Perhaps that would help people in deciding where to get their Havanese. 

I hope someday in the future you will consider getting another Hav.
Most are sweet and loving and I'm sure one of the breeders could help you get one with just the right temperament so that Piper's love of animals could be fulfilled.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Kim, you know that you are doing the right thing for you and your family. You made a brave decision, and I have great respect for you. I'll be thinking of you. YOU CAN STILL BE A FORUM MEMBER - WE'D LOVE TO KEEP HEARING FROM YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Kim,
I am so sorry that you are having to give up Cricket, but I do agree that it is not a healthy situation having to worry about her biting your kids or someone else. I have never met a Havanese that would bit, all of my dogs and puppies will run to a child first before they go to the adults. Hmmm but I still think you are making right decision. 

I hope that you will still continue to come back and check in, we will miss you around here  Take care of yourself :hug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

I am sorry it had to come to this, but I know you've made the right decision for your family and for Cricket as well. :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm sorry things didn't work out for you, but am sure you made the right decision for your circumstances.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

I understand how difficult this was but believe you know in your heart you made the right devision for Cricket and your family.

While this is a somber moment, picturing your daughter teaching school to her pet "students" made me smile.

Sending you a hug.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kim we know how hard you have tried and how even harder this decision is for your family. There are some mixes that just do not work no matter how hard we try. As someone who has re homed dogs for one reason or another coming in or going out of our home, most of the dogs that changed homes due to a behavior lost the negative and moved on with the positive in their new homes, strange that a new environment and clean slate changes everything. There will be tears than a strong sense of relief in the knowledge you did the right thing for your family and Cricket.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kim, I am so sorry for your sadness. I wish i were better at using my phone to write. There is so much I want to say to support you decision. I hope you will still Check in with us. I would certainly miss you. But would you pm me your e-mail? Hugs to you.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Kim, very sorry to hear about his. Glad to hear you have found a home for Cricket - it must have been a very hard decision for you, but it takes a big heart to be willing to consider the needs of our loved ones first before our own. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Kim, here's the bottom line for you and your family; dogs that bite and nip and children cannot be mixed. While I hear your sadness, I truly believe you are doing the very best thing for both Cricket and for your children. It is better for Cricket to be in a home without small children. I say this as I have a problem nipper in Jesse, I just found out this week that we have had two actual biting instances along with some warning nips. He bit my DSIL in the late spring but she never told me. I don't have young children and I can close him away when my grandchildren visit or supervise him very closely. You can't do that as a busy mom; impossible to keep an eye on Cricket all the time.

Please find some peace with yourself for this brave decision, it truly is the best one. A big hug to you and hopes that the perfect dog is in your future.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

(((((((KIM)))))))

Carole


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

A difficult decision but sounds like the best one for your family and Cricket. Regards, Jane


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Kim I am so sorry for the pain you are feeling. I don't have young children but do have very young grandchildren. My Murphy loves them so much and takes alot of over zealous hugging ( I have to rescue him) without ever nipping. As much as you love Cricket your family comes first. Hugs and please stay in touch with us!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kim, I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. We had a similar situation a couple of years ago and even though I still feel bad about it I have no regrets. We have to think of our children and grandchildren first.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Sometimes those decisions that are the hardest turn out to be for the best and it sounds like you handled this hard decision the right way.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Kim, I'm so sorry you had to make this decision at all. It may not feel so good right now but please remember that you did right by BOTH your family AND Cricket and that, my dear, is a win-win outcome. 

Bless you for having the strength to make the choice, and for having the heart to see that Cricket goes to a safe home.

:hug:'s to you.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kim- we talked and I agree you did the right thing for Cricket and it is very hard so just sending you a big hug. I hope you get to hear updates of good positive things and you look back and know you did the right thing for your family and for her.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm sorry for this heartbreaking time, but it sounds like you have given this much thought and know what is best for you, and your children. :grouphug:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

{Hugs} to you Kim. So sorry to hear, but you are doing what is best for your family and Cricket, even though it doesn't feel like it right now. Hopefully it will all work out for everyone.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kim, I know how difficult it is to make the decision to re-home your beloved pet. Sometimes, no matter how hard you try the fit is just not right. Even though coming to the conclusion that your dog and your family will do better parting ways can be liberating on one level, dealing with the feelings of failure (even though there was none) and wondering if you could have done things differently can be difficult.

Only you can determine what works for your future. Finding a loving home for Cricket should give you some peace about your decision. Thinking about you today. :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kim, 
I am sad to hear this news, but certainly understand. You must protect your family (Piper) first. I do believe that there are times that a certain dog is just not a match for the first family that they come to.
Please know I will be thinking of you today during this difficult exchange, but also know that youare doing the right thing for everyone involved, including Cricket! 
Kisses and hugs to you!
Laurie


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Kim, I am so sorry that you and your family have to go through this. I can tell how much pain you are in over the decision, and you made the best one for your family. It is wonderful that you were able to find Cricket a good home. :hug

Gina


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Kim, I'm so sorry about your having to rehome Cricket. I'm sure you are doing the best thing for your family. Hope you stay in touch on the forum!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kim, I'm so sorry to hear this. I know it was not an easy decision to make but it was the right one for your family, I'm sure.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Kim, how sad! I do not judge you in a harsh light at all. Only you can make the right decision here as you are the one living with the experiences of having Cricket. You tried and tried and it's just not working. You are doing the best by Cricket, allowing her to live with a new family. Btw, is it a forum member who is getting her, or who just helped you find someone?? I'm curious.  

((((hugs)))) my dear. Please know you are doing the best you can and you can vent and share all you want with us. We care!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I think you're doing the best thing for all concerned.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

First, thank you all so much for your kind words and support. You really are a special group of people.

Yesterday was very difficult, as you can all imagine. The boys seemed to be fine, but Piper & I had a rough Sunday. Cricket's new mom made me feel so much better. I wish you could have seen her eyes light up when she saw Cricket for the first time...she was so excited. She and her husband work shift work, so someone will always be home with Cricket, and I think that will be great for her. Marj, she's not a forum member, but I met her through a forum member. I'll see if she's interested in joining so you can all get reports on Cricket's progress. 

Someone asked earlier, and I apologize that I forget who it was, about Cricket's origins. Bottom line, she came from a small scale puppy mill. She had zero socialization as a puppy as she lived in a building outside of the breeder's house with about 40 other dogs and puppies. If I didn't work outside the home, I definitely think I could have worked with her enough so that she would have been a great fit for our family, but obviously, that's not the situation. It was definitely a lesson learned for me as far as finding a breeder goes. I would never buy another puppy whose parents weren't health tested and who I couldn't learn something about from recommendations, etc. 

Thanks again guys, and... I'm not going anywhere...I've gotten so attached to this forum and all of your beautiful dogs that I'd be even more depressed if I had to stay away.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This makes me feel so much better for you, Kim! I know it had to be very hard the first day, and in the morning or at diff. moments in the days ahead, you'll look for Cricket and then remember that she's gone. BUT ... it sounds like her new mom is happy about it and that she'll be in good hands. ((Kim))


----------



## bridget123 (Sep 18, 2009)

so sorry to har your news. You are absolutely doing the right thing. blessings!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kim,
I'm sure it was a tough decision to make, but it was the right one. You did a great job finding the perfect home for Cricket and I'm sure she will be very happy. Dogs seem to acclimate to their surroundings pretty fast. Hope we get some updates on Cricket!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Kim - I'm so sorry things didn't workout with Cricket. I can't imagine how difficult this decision was for you. As everyone else said, your kids must come first. It sounds like you found a great new home for her. Sending hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

whoa. look at what happens when i stay off the internet and get my work done for a few days?!

kim, i am so sorry you had to have one of these kinds of "life lessons." i can sympathize with you, as i questioned rehoming my great dane when he was showing aggression towards my son at age four, and other folks. i remember talking with the great dane rescue lady for 2 hours or so, just bawling trying to figure out how we were going to solve this problem.

i am sure that you made a well though out, caring decision that was the right one for you, piper, your boys, your husband and cricket. sounds like the woman that has taken her into her home is going to be a good match. and, yeah, you best not go anywhere, as this forum would totally miss you and your "voice" and sense of humor.

p.s.
i too learned my lesson the hard way with the dane on the importance of using a responsible breeder. **** life lessons. hugs to you.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

(((Kim))) You poor thing. You have made the right decision. I know this is heartbreaking but you and your family will eventually find the right dog for you. Cricket will be much better off too. You are doing the right for her and for your children. I hope that in a few days they call you and tell how wonderfully Cricket is settling in, that will make you feel better.


----------

